# DVD's and movies only play with music, no voices..



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

I can hear the background music, but not the foreground vocals. Highly frustrating. Re-installed xp, and this is what I wound up with. I tried installing a different media player, namely, The KMPlayer, and it seemed to work. However, last night, it started happening even with that player. Drivers for my sound card are correct and current. 

Sound card is a: Chaintech AV-710. 

The Driver is: Envy24 Family Audio Controller WDM

Strange thing was that The KMPlayer seemed to resolve the issue, but now it has started again.

Any and all advice appreciated...


----------



## musiclover (Aug 3, 2003)

I looked into channel controls in the Envy control panel, and am sure that it is set to 2 speaker, left and right, as I only have 2 speakers up front, not in a surround set up. Last night, I removed the pci soundcard, and turned on the Mobo HD audio, which did the trick, but I can't believe that this is the only way to fix it. There is a bit of a quality loss going back to onboard sound as well.

Any advice folks?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> The Driver is: Envy24 Family Audio Controller WDM


That sounds like the onboard sound driver.

What is the Sound Card you were using?

You could try this:

http://ac3filter.net/projects/ac3filter


----------



## Ocelot02 (Sep 1, 2007)

LMAO I also had the same problem with realtek drivers. If I put it to 5.1 Only music and sound effects would work, no voices. Put it back to stereo and there you go voices and everything. very weird


----------

